# 2 array vergleichen



## Pepo (3. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich habe 2 Arrays deren inhalt ich gerne vergleichen möchte.

Falls also ein Array_Element aus Array1 auch als Array_Element in Array 2 vorhanden ist solte er es verwerfen und die nicht doppelten in einem neuen array abspeichern.

Danke für jede hilfe,

Gruß Pepo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juni 2004)

Ist vielleicht nicht das performanteste, aber zwei foreach $element (@array) Schleifen ineinander und dann per push in ein neues Array.


----------



## Pepo (3. Juni 2004)

so weit war ich auch schon.
Zeig mir mal den dir vorschwebenden Code.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juni 2004)

Ja, und? Wenn du schon soweit warst, bist du bereits fertig.

Ich erledigte nicht deine Arbeit, helfe aber, falls Fehler auftreten. Soll heißen, dass du eben bitte deinen Code postet und dort, wo du Fragen hast / nicht weiter kommst, helfe ich dir.



> Zeig mir mal den dir vorschwebenden Code.


Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch das machen, jedoch ist das (bei dem Tonfall) nicht unentgeltlich.


----------



## Pepo (3. Juni 2004)

```
my @daten = ("Hans","Pascal","Sonja","Hund");
my @daten2 = ("Hans","Pascal");

my @ergebnis;
foreach(@daten){
my $vergleich = $_;
	foreach(@daten2){
	if($vergleich eq $_)
	{
	push(@ergebnis,$_);
	}
}
	
}

print @ergebnis;
```


----------

